# Looking to buy fly tying gear



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

Anyone have a vice or any components they'd like to sell?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Gave one away last week. As far as what you want and need are different. If you are a beginner and broke tying kits sell on Amazon for less than 25 bucks. Next lever about 100 bucks for a Anvil vise. The sky is the limit after that. If you are a beginner I suggest that you come to the Tying class. at the club in Pensacola. We meet on 3rd sat of the month to pracitce with a fly rod and to tie after that and lunch. Lots of experence and help on what you need. good luck and see ya.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

FFNWF.org and on facebook flyfishing of Northwest Flordia. address for the class is
1600 East Belmont Street, Pensacola, FL, United States 
Hope you can make it Let me know if I can help you.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I've been wanting to make a meeting so bad but work gets in the way. I really need some casting advice, and want to get into tying as well


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*What do you plan to tie? Or what do you want to catch?*

I seldom use a vise for fly tying. I learned to tie using thumb and forefinger 65 years ago and seldom use my vise. With my hands I can easily tie from a size 8 up to 16/0. I sometimes use a hemostat rather than my fingers also.

As far as supplies go, for SW fishing you can buy almost anything you need at a good craft store. A couple of bucktails and squirrel tails from road kill and a few hooks and you are good to go.

One other thing would be a good fly tying bobbin. 

The stuff from fly shops is too dang expensive. 

For the cost of a good bobbin plus $20 for stuff from a craft store You can tie a bunch of fish catching flies.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I started using a pair of vise-grips. 50 years ago. Alot easer today.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*A list of stuff available at craft/fabric stores.*

Hobby Lobby and Jo-Ann's Fabrics have just about everything you need. I would splurge on thread, though. I love Mono cord. White, black, chartreuse and hot orange.

Stuff I use.
1. Mylar piping in silver, gold and pearl.
2. Yarns and chennille
3. Maribou or Ostrich feather dusters in white and black
4. Craft foam for Gurglers and Crease Flies.(every color of the rainbow available)
5. Chamois skin
6. Lame' fabric (irridescent, fishy looking stuff)

I mentioned holding the hook with my fingers but you might find it easier using a Hemostat. 

If you have questions, I'll try to answer them. I can post a few photos of flies I tie if you are interested.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i got out of fly tie years ago. still have the stuff on a table in my shop.
i'll go through it and see what i got and send you a pm.
vise, bobbin, feathers, bucktail, flash, chenille, thread, paint, 

jack

btw, captken mentioned something i used to do. sharped the end of a piece of 3/8 copper tubing. flipflops are easily cut with a twisting motion to make a floating tube. great for floating flies in a lake/pond venue


----------

